# Melting torch advice



## Digitaria (Mar 29, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a torch so I can in-quart dental scrap, which is likely to contain platinum and palladium. I have read a few posts elsewhere which stated that a hydrogen oxygen torch, would eliminate the risk of carbides. However, another post said that natural gas with oxygen would be required to melt the platinum?

I was hoping to get some advice on the correct torch to use before shelling out, so far I have only purchased a fused quartz melting dish with tongs and a fused quartz rod for stirring, as apparently a carbon stirring rod should not be used when platinum metals are likely to be present.

I did see a 'Hoke' jewellers torch on eBay with x3 tips but seller does not have facility to answer questions and I'm not sure that the any of the tips are heating tips for melting metal. Is there a good to go, torch anywhere with everything I need to start inquarting?

Thanks, I appreciate any help you can offer.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 29, 2014)

that will be the next thing i search for. (torch)


----------



## Buzz (Mar 29, 2014)

We've just moved over to Oxy/Propane that we get from BOC.
It inquarts our dental scrap in no time.

The mistake we made was getting a torch that is too small to take a rosebud head.
We are now looking for a medium sized torch that can take a range of rosebuds.

Buzz


----------



## heliman4141 (Mar 30, 2014)

Digitaria said:


> I am thinking of buying a torch so I can in-quart dental scrap, which is likely to contain platinum and palladium. I have read a few posts elsewhere which stated that a hydrogen oxygen torch, would eliminate the risk of carbides. However, another post said that natural gas with oxygen would be required to melt the platinum?
> 
> I was hoping to get some advice on the correct torch to use before shelling out, so far I have only purchased a fused quartz melting dish with tongs and a fused quartz rod for stirring, as apparently a carbon stirring rod should not be used when platinum metals are likely to be present.
> 
> ...





Ive got both torch setups and the jewelers mini torch does not have, nor can it have a heating only head, its super for making small melts, micro repairs & saving gas & Oxygen, but a standard torch even with a regular welding tip is superior for large heating jobs, especially a rosebud tip if just incenerating or heating is all you are wanting at that particular time. 
I personally really like the jewelers torch along with its largest tip for the gas savings......... its almost nil. And I don't melt much more then a gram at a time when I do.
What its great thing is, it uses Oxygen & can reach temps of 6000F & yet can do micro work also. So depends on the job size really & if your in a hurry or not , it still beats a propane torch 10 fold for heat output tho for small jobs.
I use my large shop torch for (expanding) heating rear drums off of the axles to do the brakes on my truck & things like that etc... and normal welding/brazing jobs. Its nice having both but if I could only have one id pick the regular H/D Victor I have since its so versatile & it came with H/D regulators & checkvalves, & flash arrestors, a micro jewelers torch dosen't & I added these along with Praxair regulators to make it safe to operate when attached to the main tanks.
I don't think you can see the flame on a hydrogen torch & have never used that setup but you can also get regulators that allow propane & Oxygen & that is a very low carbon clean flame setup verses Ace/Oxy & it gets more then hot enough also due to the Oxy, id look into that setup personally as propane is an easy to access & cheap fuel to get.

Hope ive helped a bit.
Dave


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys - I have more than a kilogram to in-quart so it sounds this will take absolutely ages to process by in-quarting, especially 1g at a time.  

Buzz, do you happen to know where I might purchase a large enough torch, big enough for rosebud tip. I only know of eBay, really? 

Thanks again, for the replies. Its simple enough to melt buttons of fine gold, with propane but in-quarting a mixed alloy seems more complex, I've only ever used a soldering iron, so a high temperature torch is a big jump for me. Maybe - I'm just making it more complex than it, really is?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 30, 2014)

A kilogram of karat gold to inquart? Not gold filled or something else?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 30, 2014)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/270932718390?nav=SEARCH


----------



## necromancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Palladium said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/270932718390?nav=SEARCH




thats $200.00 more or less, what else would one need ?? 2 tanks and ??


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2014)

Its $100. I buy the same kit for my refining clients starter kits. All you need after that is a bbq grill gas bottle $20 For exchange, and an ox bottle which can be rented and to get it filled will cost $20. If you don't want to lease a bottle you can buy a used one for $50-$60 and get it filled for $20. You can melt a whole lot of gold on that gas and melt it quickly. Believe it or not a kilo is not all that much.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Its $100. I buy the same kit for my refining clients starter kits. All you need after that is a bbq grill gas bottle $20 For exchange, and an ox bottle which can be rented and to get it filled will cost $20. If you don't want to lease a bottle you can buy a used one for $50-$60 and get it filled for $20. You can melt a whole lot of gold on that gas and melt it quickly. Believe it or not a kilo is not all that much.



Price:USD $96.44
Shipping:USD $76.40
total = $172.84 USD
total = $190.95 CAD


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2014)

Sorry, I'm on mobile and didn't see that. Look around ebay for the same kit. Their $100.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 31, 2014)

Palladium said:


> Sorry, I'm on mobile and didn't see that. Look around ebay for the same kit. Their $100.



i just put it on my watch list, its now showing free shipping :lol: :shock: 8) 
i am going to buy it (wife is going to kill me)


----------



## Buzz (Mar 31, 2014)

> Buzz, do you happen to know where I might purchase a large enough torch, big enough for rosebud tip. I only know of eBay, really?



Going to be looking for one later this week.
When we find one, will let you know where we got it from.

Cheer
Buzz


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 31, 2014)

Not gold filled - dental scrap mostly porcelain fused to metal. Only about two small items were actually porcelain fused to visible yellow gold. I took it to a dental lab and the guy said it was bendy and there were many good quality pieces, well made, probably swiss made pieces which he said would have a good quantity of gold.


----------



## Digitaria (Mar 31, 2014)

Also - I've collected this kg but only recently learned about inquarting it with silver, so obviously that another kg and a quarter to be on the safe side, so thats a lot of material for a 3" melting bowl.

I know 'C.M.Hoke' advised that when you first start refining you should stick to small lots, but it would be nice to get the material inquarted and cornflaked and ready to go, for when I have all the essentials in place.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 31, 2014)

Palladium said:


> http://m.ebay.com/itm/270932718390?nav=SEARCH



Does that have all the relevant safety and standards certificates?


----------



## Palladium (Mar 31, 2014)

???? Not quiet sure what you mean, but i've used on like it for over 2 years with no problems.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 2, 2014)

In the UK we have Standards certificates and manufacturing safety standards which are tested and certified for any item that's allowed to be sold. Any cheap import without those standards is considerably more likely to be unsafe.

I would have thought that considering the high levels of safety that people talk about on this forum with regards to chemicals that the same standards and advice would apply to equipment that effectively attaches to a pair of bombs.

It's certainly something I'd consider for this kind of equipment over and above simply looking at how cheap it is mate. 

Jon


----------



## necromancer (Apr 2, 2014)

canada & the usa have the ULC & UL

http://www.ul.com/canada/eng/pages/

as long as its not shipped right from china you should be good


----------



## heliman4141 (Apr 3, 2014)

Regardless where the torch comes from it will need flashbacks min...and check valves is a good idea too on the torch head itself. Only hi-end brand name torch heads come with checkvalves built in but flashbacks are attached to the tanks between the lines & the regulators and will stop any issues with tanks ever exploding. Checkvalves would preserve the rubber lines from melting should a flashback occur however, so are nice to have also. Never ever operate anything that uses Oxy also with a seperate gas without flashbacks period ever. The local TSC Farmstor sells a very dangerous item, its the regular soldering propane tank set with a similar size Oxy tank ( the Oxy only holds 1.5 oz. of Oxy tho so is pretty much a rip off). This combo only has the valves to turn the gasses on & off at the head no regulators, no flasharrestors, & no checkvalves. Its a bomb waiting to blow with such small thin tanks. Some jewelers torches also do not have arrestors & need them additionally also as well as regulators min. Gas is the most dangerious of all welding devices far as malfunctions & explosions if not operated in proper secquence during use & shut downs.

Also want to make certain the tanks are secure in a stand or chained to a dolly so they can't fall over always.
If you do any auto work like brakes yourself etc.. a good quality torch will pay for itself quickly beyond just refining. You can repair metal handrails, braze, solder, its endless really and fun!
Who dosen't like to handle fire? LOL.. 8) 

Dave


----------



## Digitaria (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi Buzz - How'd you get on with your search for a new torch?
L.


----------

